# usd audio information



## lokatos (Mar 13, 2010)

That device drivers are mounted on the horn bc300 usd audio
Thank


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Looks like Radian 450PBs.


----------



## lokatos (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like Radian 450PBs.
Dear Mr do you have these horn?
Thank you


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to SpeakerWorks/USD Audio, or Radian Audio - Replacement Speakers, Horn Drivers, Diaphragms, Speaker Repair, Speaker Parts, or you can try US SPEAKER PARTS - Speakers, Speaker Cabinets, Guitar speakers, Bass speakers, , Woofers, HF Drivers, speaker upgrades and replacement speakers. Eminence Speaker, JBL speakers, 18 Sound, B&C, EV, Tannoy, Peavey, Celestion, RCF, Jensen, Beyma, Fane, P . the horn bodies you can get from USD Audio, or contact Eric Stevens of Stevens Audio on this forum.


----------

